# Trading in the NYSE from Australia



## HowardKruger (12 January 2017)

Hey everyone, recently I've been doing a bit of reading and learning about the NYSE. I was wondering, does anyone here trade in the NYSE as a day trader even though the time zones are different? Do you stay up till 12:30 Am and work through the night? Is there another way? Thank you


----------



## skyQuake (12 January 2017)

HowardKruger said:


> Hey everyone, recently I've been doing a bit of reading and learning about the NYSE. I was wondering, does anyone here trade in the NYSE as a day trader even though the time zones are different? Do you stay up till 12:30 Am and work through the night? Is there another way? Thank you



its 1:30am to 8:00am (AEST)  at the moment, once clocks change in apr its 11:30pm to 6am. 
Can't really daytrade it unless u want to stay up through the night. Swing trading is another story


----------



## jpgrygus (16 November 2019)

HowardKruger said:


> Hey everyone, recently I've been doing a bit of reading and learning about the NYSE. I was wondering, does anyone here trade in the NYSE as a day trader even though the time zones are different? Do you stay up till 12:30 Am and work through the night? Is there another way? Thank you



Yeah Im in Adelaide and I day trade the NYSE every weeknight.Times can vary depending on daylight savings times (currently market opens at 1am for me) . I only trade the first 1-1.5 hours as volume falls off after this. Then I go to bed. The last 2 hours before NYSE closing time are also volume intense but I cant stay up this late. I try to get in fast, make as much profit and get out fast. I use Interactive Broker as my platform. IB are registered with ASIC, and they are very professional and geared for the serious day trader....however their platform is a little complex and requires a lot of getting used to. I also subscribe to Trade Ideas and use the stock scanner to find the right stocks to trade. All I need now is to be a little more profitable.


----------



## H3nri (17 November 2019)

I am currently working a 9 - 5 job in Sydney and am looking to do some trading after work. Staying up until 2am seems a bit much for me. 
Would it not be easier to trade in European stocks? from 6pm to midnight for example


----------



## jpgrygus (18 November 2019)

H3nri said:


> I am currently working a 9 - 5 job in Sydney and am looking to do some trading after work. Staying up until 2am seems a bit much for me.
> Would it not be easier to trade in European stocks? from 6pm to midnight for example



Yeah its tough to trade the US stock market when youre working 9-5. Im a stay at home dad so this suits me atm. Routine for me is go bed at about 9pm....set alarm for 12:30am...create my watchlist and start trading at 1am....go to be at 2-2:30 am.
I know IB allow for trading in the European markets. To be honest ive never looked into them for a few reasons.  Firstly, the US stock market is the biggest. More chance of finding the 1-2 stocks that are moving big with momentum. Stocks that dont have enough volume dont cut it for me....thats why i couldn't trade the ASX, just not enough volume for my strategy. 
Secondly, in order to find the stocks to trade i need a very good stock scanner. (the US market has over 4k listed companies...impossible to day trade without some scanner) Trade Ideas is the best for this. The vast majority of traders (in the US) use this. Unfortunately they only scan the US stock market. You could use the inbuilt stock scanner IB provides for other markets but nothing beats the professionalism of Trade Ideas.
Thirdly, i get my trading education from Americans on You Tube. They only deal with strategies geared towards the US stock market.
If you just want to be a 'normal' stock investor then you can choose any market. But im trying to be a day trader......my strategy is in fast, out fast....i need the volume, volatility, momentum and a huge pool of companies in order to find the 1-2 that will good for my strategy. 
What i could suggest for you. You could just trade on sat morning 1-2am (thats Fridays trading for the Americans) . Then sleep in that day. Test it out and see if day trading is right for you. unfortunately its a big outlay to trade for just one day a week. I started with $1000 in my IB account and subscribed to Trade Ideas for about $1300 p/year AUD.


----------



## H3nri (18 November 2019)

jpgrygus said:


> Yeah its tough to trade the US stock market when youre working 9-5. Im a stay at home dad so this suits me atm. Routine for me is go bed at about 9pm....set alarm for 12:30am...create my watchlist and start trading at 1am....go to be at 2-2:30 am.
> I know IB allow for trading in the European markets. To be honest ive never looked into them for a few reasons.  Firstly, the US stock market is the biggest. More chance of finding the 1-2 stocks that are moving big with momentum. Stocks that dont have enough volume dont cut it for me....thats why i couldn't trade the ASX, just not enough volume for my strategy.
> Secondly, in order to find the stocks to trade i need a very good stock scanner. (the US market has over 4k listed companies...impossible to day trade without some scanner) Trade Ideas is the best for this. The vast majority of traders (in the US) use this. Unfortunately they only scan the US stock market. You could use the inbuilt stock scanner IB provides for other markets but nothing beats the professionalism of Trade Ideas.
> Thirdly, i get my trading education from Americans on You Tube. They only deal with strategies geared towards the US stock market.
> ...



That makes sense to me. I am looking at some youtube education too and they recommend a volume of 800,000 - 1,000,000 and a %change of 20%+ on the day with a price range of $1 - $10. I'm not sure what the volume is like on the European markets yet as I have just started looking into this. But I will check out some European stock scanners and see if I can find good opportunities.


----------

